# مشروع لتصنيع الكراسي والاثاث المعدني



## salah84 (17 يوليو 2009)

:11::11::11:ارجو المساعده اريد انشاء مشروع لتصنيع الكراسي والاثاث المعدني 
ولكن ليست لدي اي تصميمات مقترحه لكي ابدأ المشروع 
وبحثت عى الانترنت عن اي تصميمات ولم اجد شيئاً 
هل يستطيع احد مساعدتي ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 يوليو 2009)

*دراسة جدوى اقتصادية لمشروع اثاث معدني*

الموقع

http://www.kenanaonline.com/page/4675


المصدر : المجلس القومى للمرأة - وحدة المشروعات الصغيرة / تم عمل هذه الدراسات بمساعدة الصندوق الإجتماعى للتنمية .
*أولاً : مقدمة *

تعتبر صناعة الأثاث من أهم الصناعات ذات الطلب المستمر من المجتمع ومن هنا فقد اتجه هذا المشروع إلي إنشاء ورشة لإنتاج الأثاث النمطي الخفيف من الهيكل المعدني ذات الاستخدامات العامة والمنزلية المتحركة وبأسلوب يمكن طيه أو فتحه عند الحاجة إليه ويتم ذلك من خلال بعض التصميمات المقترحة المصنوعة من الصلب المطلي بالنيكل والغير قابل للصدأ باعتبارها من المواد ذات المظهر الجمالي الذي يقاوم جميع الظروف الإستخدامية والوظيفية . 
*ثانيا : مدى الحاجة إلي إقامة المشروع*

*الهدف:*

يهدف هذا المشروع إلي إنتاج الأثاث المعدني النمطي الذي يتميز بقدرته علي مواجهة أغلب الظروف الإستخدامية العامة والخاصة كما يسمح بتخزينه في أقل مساحة ممكنه دون أن يتعرض لعمليات التشوية السطحي أو الصدأ مع مواكبة المنتجات للمتغيرات الجمالية العصرية من حيث المظهر العام والتكوين الهيكلي المناسب هذا من خلال العوامل التالية : 

التصميمات المقترحة موائمة للمتطلبات الإستخدامية والجمالية لفئات كثيرة من المجتمع .
عدم احتياج الخامات المعدنية المستخدمة إلي عمليات تشطيب أو طلاءات ... الخ .
انخفاض كمية المواد المستهلكة في الحد الأدنى .
خفض التكلفة النهائية للإنتاج نتيجة لاستخدام تكنولوجية نمطية .
*أهمية المشروع*

تقل الموثوقية لدي المجتمع من متانة الأثاث المعدني الثابت أو المتحرك نتيجة لندرة الحلول التصميمية التي تناسب عمليات التصنيع. 
*وبدراسة السوق لهذا النوع من النشاط وجد أن :* 

أغلب المنتجات المتوفرة تستخدم خامات الحديد المطلي أو المدهون بالبوية مما يقلل من العمر الافتراضي له نتيجة لعدم مقاومة المنتج بالقدر الكافي الظروف التي يتعرض لها مثل عمليات الصدأ أو الاحتكاك .
ضعف وسائل الوصل (باللحام) ومناطق الحركة في الأثاث مما يجعله لا يتحمل الضغوط التي يتعرض لها أثناء الاستخدام .
عدم ملائمة التصميمات الموجودة حاليا بالسوق لاشتراطات الأمان الصحي من حيث الأبعاد والأشكال مما يقلل من راحة جسم المستخدم .
ولذلك اتجه المشروع إلي تلافي هذه الملاحظات بالاهتمام بمتانة المنتج واستخدام خامات صلب غير قابل للصدأ بالإضافة إلي اقتراح تصميمات مبتكرة ملائمة لمتغيرات الاستخدام والاعتبارات الصحية والجمالية . 
*ثالثا : التطور التكنولوجي*

يقدم هذا المشروع فكرة مستحدثة لتصنيع الأثاث المعدني الخفيف والمتحرك بأسلوب نمطي يناظر الأساليب العلمية والتكنولوجية للتصميم كما يعطي الاهتمام بجماليات التصميمات الفنية وارتباطها بوظيفة المنتج ، كما يتجه المشروع إلي إيجاد نظام جودة فعال من خلال مراقبة جميع العمليات بالمشروع وتحديد مواصفات المنتجات من ناحية العوامل الإنشائية والتقنية والجمالية وعلاقتها ببعضها وبوظيفة المنتج . فالأثاث المعدني يلزمه تقوية عناصر الهيكل مع حساب تقديري للحمل الذي يشمل الضغوط والاجهادات التي يتعرض لها هذا الهيكل وقد وجد أن خضوع تصميم الكراسي إلي الحسابات الدقيقة يؤدي إلي الحصول علي تصميم مناسب جماليا واقتصاديا في آن واحد وعلي ذلك فإن اختيار الخامات والأسلوب التكنولوجي للتصنيع من أهم العوامل التي تؤدي إلي تحسين جودة المنتجات المعدنية . 
*رابعا : الخــــامات *

*تتلخص المواصفات العامة للخدمات التي تستهلك في صناعة الأثاث المعدني بالآتي :*


ألواح صاج أسوج
الأبعاد 1×2متر
تخانة 0.8مم
وزن اللوح 16 كجم تقريبا
مواسير صلب غير قابل للصدأ قطر 20مم
سلك صلب غير قابل للصدأ قطر 5مم
*تحتوي المواسير والسلك علي :*


7.5-21% كروم
7.1-12.3 % نيكل
0.05-0.10 % كربون
*خامساً : المنتجات*

*تهدف دراسة هذا المشروع لإنتاج عناصر مختلفة من الأثاث المعدني النمطي وهي :-*


كرسي خفيف بدون ظهر .
كرسي بظهر مفصلية .
كراسي متراصة مفصلية خاصة لقاعات السينما والمؤتمرات ... الخ .
كرسي أنترية .
كرسي خاص بالاسترخاء والخامات .
كرسي شاطيء .
منضدة زكنية مفصلية وثابتة .
*وقد تم اختيار المنتجات الآتية كمنتجات تنفيذية في المرحلة الحالية للمشروع:*


كرسي خفيف بدون ظهر .
كرسي بظهر متحرك .
*ولتحقيق الجودة المطلوبة لهذه المنتجات فقد وضعت الاقتراحات التالية :*


اختيار خاصة الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ (إستانلس) لقدرته علي مقاومة جميع الظروف التي يتعرض لها أثناء الاستخدام .
التصميم المقترح صالح للاستخدام المتعدد بالاضافة إلي صلاحيته لعمليات التخزين في أقل حيز ممكن.
إخضاع أغلب مراحل الإنتاج للآلية مما يساعد علي تقليل نسبة الأخطاء الشائعة في الإنتاج اليدوي .
*سادساً : العناصر الفنية للمشروع*

*(1) مراحل التصنيع*

*العملية الإنتاجية في هذا المشروع هي بإختصار :* 

*المواسير*
قطع المواسير ، تخريم المواسير ،تشكيل وثني المواسير ، لحام المواسير . 

*اللوح الصاج*
قطع الألواح إلي شرائح ، قطع الشرائح إلي إفرادات ، وتشكيل الإفرادات . 

*التجميع والتغليف النهائي *
*مراحل إنتاج كرسي بظهر مفصلي (نموذج رقم 1) .*

*إنتاج الجزء رقم (1),(2) *


*عملية قطع وتشكيل المواسير*
بعد تحديد وقياس الأبعاد الحقيقية للماسورة يتم إجراء الحني علي حناية يدوية مع تثبيت مرشدات التشغيل بما يعطي في النهاية الأبعاد المحددة في التصميم علي أن يتلافى أثناء عمليات الحني ضغط الماسورة أو تشوية السطح . 

*عمليات اللحام*
يتم لحام الماسورة المنحنية رقم (1) بعد التطابق الكامل للأطراف بلحام الأرجون علي أن توضع وسائل تثبيت للأطراف قبل إجراء اللحام ثم لحام بنز في الاتجاه الأفقي يعمل كصداد في الجزء رقم (2) 

*تخريم مناطق الوصل*
يتم تخريم مناطق الوصل ببنطه قطر 5مم . 

*تجميع الجزء رقم (1)،(2)*
يتم التجميع باستخدام مسمار برشام بطول يناسب قطري الماسورة في الجزئين ويتم البرشمة في الاتجاهين علي أن يكون بينهم وردة خلوص لسهولة الحركة . 
*إنتاج الجزء رقم (3)،(4)*


*عمليات القطع*
قطع الإفراد : يتم قطع الأفراد للقاعدة بمقاس (400×400)مم من لوح ذات أبعاد قياسية 1متر ×2متر علي ان يستخدم مقص دوران محوري الاتجاه . 

*عمليات التشكيل*
تشكيل الجزء رقم (3)(4) ويتم باستخدام إسطمبات بسيطة ويتم التشكيل بانحناء خفيف مما يسمح براحة المستعمل للكرسي أو استخدام طريقة الشد وهي من الطرق الشائعة في تشكيل الرقائق لتفادي تكاليف الاسطمبة ولكن من عيوبها الكمية المنتجة وبطيء الأداء . 

*عمليات اللحام *
يتم لحام صامولة مربعة مقاس (4مم) خالية من اللولبة في قاعدة الكرسي بالاتجاه الرأسي لاستخدامها كمحور تثبيت للقاعدة وأيضا لحام عدد 3 صامولة في ظهر الكرسي لتثبيت المكونات . 

*عمليات التنجيد*
يتم تنجيد القاعدة والظهر بالاسفنج والبلاستيك المنسوج (تصنيع لدي الغير ) . 

*التجميع النهائي والتغليف*
يتم تجميع الجزء رقم (1)،(2)بالجزء رقم (3)، (4) بمسامير تثبيت علي أن يراعي دهان المسامير بألوان أقمشة التنجيد ثم يغلف الكرسي بشريط من البلاستيك يتناسب مع حجم الكرسي . 
*الرسم التخطيطي لمراحل إنتاج الكرسي (نموذج رقم 1)*




مراحل إنتاج الكرسي (نموذج رقم 1)




*مراحل إنتاج كرسي خفيف بدون ظهر (نموذج رقم 2) .*

*إنتاج الجزء رقم (1)، (2)*

وهو عبارة عن زاوية حديد بأبعاد 25×25مم ويتم ثقبها للتجميع مع الجزء رقم (2) وهو عبارة عن جزء مشكل يساعد علي تحريك قاعدة الكرسي من المستوي الأفقي إلي المستوي الرأسي ... ثم التجميع . 
*إنتاج الجزء رقم (3)*


*عملية قطع المواسير*
يتم قطع المواسير بأبعاد 450 مم باستخدام منشار ترددي . 

*عملية تشكيل المواسير*
يتم ضغط أطراف المواسير حتى تلامس أطراف المعدن بإستخدام إسطمبة بسيطة . 

*التثقيب*
يتم ثقب المواسير حسب الأبعاد المقترحة ببنطة 5مم علي أن يتم الثقب في اتجاه واحد. 
*إنتاج الجزء رقم (4)*


*عمليات القطع*
يتم قطع أسلاك من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ بسمك 5مم حسب الأبعاد المقترحة بالشكل . 

*عمليات التشكيل*
يتم دمج فلطحة السلك في الاتجاهين باستخدام اسطمبة تشكيل بسيطة . 
*إنتاج الجزء رقم (5)*

يتم قطع قرص بقطر 250مم وتغطيته بالفورميكا وتشطيبه وهذا يتم (تشغيل لدي الغير) . 
*التجميع يتم تجميع المكونات رقم (1)،(2)،(3)،(4) بإستخدام البرشمه ثم يتم ربط القاعدة رقم (5) بواسطة المسامير القلاووظ ذات الأبعاد المناسبة لسمك الخشب .* 
*الرسم التخطيطي لمراحل إنتاج كرسي خفيف بدون ظهر نموذج رقم (2) *



مراحل إنتاج كرسي خفيف بدون ظهر نموذج رقم (2)




*(2) المساحة والموقع :*

يلزم لهذا المشروع مساحة قدرها 140م2 علي أن تجهز بقواعد خرسانية لتثبيت المعدات . 
*(3) المستلزمات الخدمية المطلوبة :*


يحتاج المشروع إلي كهرباء 380 فولت بقدرة 11 ك .وات = 15 حصان .
التكلفة الشهرية قدرها 200 جم .
*(4) الآلات والمعدات والتجهيزات :*




مقص اكسنتريك






حناية مواسير يدوية






ماكينة مثقاب شجرة






ماكينة برشام






ماكينة لحام بنطة







مكبس يدوي






ديسك قطعية






مقص دائري محوري




*تكلفة المعدات المستخدمة *



تكلفة المعدات المستخدمة




*(5) احتياج المشروع من الخامات :*




احتياج المشروع من الخامات




*إجمالي الخامات الشهرية10573جم . *
*(6) الرسم التخطيطي لموقع المشروع :*




الرسم التخطيطي لموقع المشروع




*(7) العمالة :*




العمالة





عدد الورديات :1
زمن الوردية :8 ساعات
*(8) منتجات المشروع :*




منتجات المشروع




*(9) التعبئة والتغليف :*

*يتم عملية تغليف المنتج بكيس شفاف ذات أبعاد توائم حجم الكرسي ثم يطبع عليه البيانات التالية :* 

شعار الشركة – الاسم التجاري- المواد المصنوع منها المنتج تاريخ الإنتاج وضوابط الاستخدام .
علما بأن الطباعة وتجهيز الكيس تتم لدي الغير .
*(10) عناصر الجودة :*

*(أ) الجودة المطبقة أثناء التصميم* 

يراعي في التصميم الوزن والحمل وهذا يتطلب التناسب مع قاعدته وارتفاعه وزاوية ميل المقعد والظهر .
يراعي ارتفاع المقعد لتفادى الضغط المتزايد علي الفخذ وهذا يعني أن الحافة الأمامية للمقعد يجب أن تكون منخفضة قليلا عن المسافة بين الأرض وارتفاع الفخذ وذلك عندما يكون الجلوس ملائم لارتفاع باطن الركبة ويكون ارتفاع المقعد من 36-39سم .
يراعي أن يكون المقعد والمسند الخلفي ملائم لحركة جسم الانسان ويلائم الفقرات في أسفل الظهر .
*(ب) الجودة المطبقة أثناء التنفيذ* 

التأكد من الأبعاد أثناء عمليات قطع المواسير عن طريق مرشدات التشغيل .
يجب وضع ضوابط للتجاوزات في القياس ولتكن ±0.10- مم .
في مرحلة تشكيل المواسير يجب التأكد من مستوي الزاويا المطلوبة وحالة الرد العكسي للمواد .
عدم تعميم طريقة التشكيل إلا بعد إجراء بعض العمليات التجريبية للتأكد من سلامة المادة المستخدمة وسلامة المعدة .
*(ج) تحديد الاختبارات علي المنتج النهائي* 

مراجعة الأبعاد في مكونات المنتج .
مراجعة مستوي الوصل وحركة المنتج أثناء الفتح والغلق .
مراجعة مستويات الأرجل وتطابقها مع مستوي الأرض .
*(11) التسويق :*

*المشروع يتجه بمنتجاته إلي شريحة تسويقية عريضة من المجتمع والمنتج يتطلب درجة عالية من المتانة لمسايرة عمليات الاستخدام اليومي للأفراد مثل :* 

سهولة التخزين .
سهولة النظافة والصيانة .
إمكانية عالية من الراحة في الاستخدام .

*تحقيق الميزة التنافسية من خلال*

الاعتماد علي تصميمات إبتكارية جديدة .
استخدام خامات ذات مظهر دائم دون تشويه أثناء الاستخدام اليومي .
رفع معامل الأمان في التصميم يؤدي إلي زيادة قوة التحمل.

*قنوات التسويق*

المحلات المتخصصة للأثاث .
المعارض النوعية المتخصصة .
العرض من خلال المشروع ذاته .


----------



## emaf (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا اشتغلت فى مصنع اثاث معدنى لمدة سنة ونصف المشروع كويس جدا بس هتواجهك فيه عدة صعوبات اهمها كالتالى:
1- التسويق وفتح اسواق جديدة .
2- التصميم : وممكن نحلها من خلال المجلات المتخصصة بس هيحتاج مهندس تصميم شاطر جدا علشان يقدر يوصل التصميم لتنفيذه فى الورشة 
3- الورشة : لابد من وجود عمالة مدربة وتفهم لوحات كويس وماكينات تناسب المنتج واسطمبات لضمان توافق ابعاد المنتج مع التصميم
4- الدهان : ودى ممكن يندهن بره عند اى ورشه بره لان فرن الدهان غالى


----------



## medhathassan (5 أكتوبر 2009)

أشكركم على الإهتمام وياريت لو فيه دراسة عن كيفية صناعة المكاتب الحديد والأرفف والزوايا (وحدات التخزين) والخزائن متعددة الأدراخ وكذلك السراير ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رحالة11 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله في جهودك ....


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء شاركونا على هذه الصفحه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97643-2.html


----------



## salah84 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الصور لاتوضح المعدات 
ارجو من لديه تصميمات معينه يرفقها لنا للاستفاده


----------



## emaf (17 نوفمبر 2010)

انا عندى مجموعة تصميمات عبارة عن صور ورسومات اوتوكاد


----------



## salah84 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

emaf قال:


> انا عندى مجموعة تصميمات عبارة عن صور ورسومات اوتوكاد


 اين الصور والرسومات


----------



## eng.ismail hassan (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مشروع جيد بس التسويق


----------



## Abu Laith (10 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات قيمه شكرااااااااااا


----------



## fokary (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزى الله الجميع خيرا


----------

